# Recommend a Glaze.



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi Folks,

The world of glaze's is all a bit new to me and need some advise/help or which one to buy, so asking if anyone can recommend a decent glaze.

It wiil be for a Vauxhall Insignia with FlipChip Silver paint , which is a metallic silver/bluey colour, and will be sealed with Fusso Soft99 light.

At the moment it seems to be between Poorboys White Diamond or Chemical Guys Glossworkz Glaze for me, but if you can recommend me an alternative that would be great.

Thanks

Saul.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

This...

http://www.50caldetailing.co.uk/products/cover-up-filler-glaze/c0v3rup

Can get sample sizes from that well known site if you want a smaller amount.


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

Car Pro Essence.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

50cal cover up filler glaze 
Meguires ultimate polish 
R222 gloss enhancing paintwork cleaner


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

C/guys Blacklight
Meguaires #7 show glaze
C/guys glossworks glaze


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

saul said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> The world of glaze's is all a bit new to me ...


A bit long but if you listen to it in the background its okay. Glazes fill the ridges in the clearcoat albeit temporarily.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autofinesse Ultra Glaze

Prima Amigo

Loads more out there :thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Prima Amigo or Lime Prime lite for me. If a sealants going on top I would go with Amigo by DA - awesome stuff!


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> This...
> 
> http://www.50caldetailing.co.uk/products/cover-up-filler-glaze/c0v3rup
> 
> Can get sample sizes from that well known site if you want a smaller amount.


Just had a look over there, unfortunately out of stock


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

cargainz said:


> A bit long but if you listen to it in the background its okay. Glazes fill the ridges in the clearcoat albeit temporarily.
> 
> What is a Glaze? An Introduction to automotive glazes and fillers Super Resin Polish autoglym SRP - YouTube


Hello,

Sprry I know what a glaze does, etc. It's that I've never used any before so was after recommendations to which one to buy.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Prima amigo. No others needed.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

ADS fruit glaze or autobrite cherry glaze are my favourites 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

KKD regloss for me


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Will Fusso sit on top of your typical glaze?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish. Goes on like a glaze, cleans the paint, fills well, buffs off easy, gives good protection and a cracking gloss in its own right, and you can top it with any wax or sealant you like.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

By rotary my #1 replace all my glazes and final polish is SN Micro Prime , gives high gloss finish , remove and fills , super easy to use . By hand AG SRP , P21s prewax , LPL gives nice result . If you can use machine with final polish like M205 or Rupes Keramik Gloss then you will get better finish than any glaze or prewax .


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Will Fusso sit on top of your typical glaze?


Not sure tbh. I thought it would be straightforward seal??


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

saul said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry I know what a glaze does, etc. It's that I've never used any before so was after recommendations to which one to buy.


Wasn't trying to be funny, point i was making was you might already have one and not know it i.e. AG SRP, Cleanser Polish etc. As the guy in the vid says, companies rarely like to use the word "glaze" but there is a move towards a wax or polish with "extras".


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

cargainz said:


> Wasn't trying to be funny, point i was making was you might already have one and not know it i.e. AG SRP, Cleanser Polish etc. As the guy in the vid says, companies rarely like to use the word "glaze" but there is a move towards a wax or polish with "extras".


Thank you, maybe I should have listened to the vid first :thumb:. Will give this a listen on the way home from work.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Paul7189 said:


> Prima amigo. No others needed.


Just done some reading, seems like Prima Amigo is more suited for dark cars.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Will Fusso sit on top of your typical glaze?


Some that have been mentioned are oil based, so shouldnt be used under a sealant. Also how solvent heavy is fusso, it could just remove the glaze


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

saul said:


> Just done some reading, seems like Prima Amigo is more suited for dark cars.


just used amigo on a silver metallic recently and looked nice and brought out the flake not sure if it made it darker though
i use it on my black metallic and it makes it look deeper and brings out the flake well.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Amigo def darkens the paint. Raven did a review on here where he shows the darkening properties.

BUT I used Amigo on a white EVO and it looked awesome so don't automatically assume that darkening of a light colour is a bad thing.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

I've settled with Poorboys and will probably seal it with AF Passion or G3 Super Gloss.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what is the diffience between a glaze an AIO


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

mb1 said:


> what is the diffience between a glaze an AIO


An all in one cleans, removes or fills minor defects and leaves behind a wax or sealant based protective layer. A glaze is used after polishing to enhance gloss and aid the adhesion of a wax and needs a layer of wax to seal it in. If your using Fusso for example don't used a glaze as it's a sealant solvent type LSP that will not last as long as it should due to the glaze getting in the way.

That's a very simple explanation but should help I hope.


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

Megs number 7 Show Car Glaze......top stuff


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

aio one is better like super resin polish it's a mild abrasive cleanser endurance gloss aio


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

or auto finesse tripple aio


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

or do do juice lime prime


----------

